

Ask HN: What do you think are the most interesting startups in NYC? - cm2012


======
avni000
Many consumer and retail oriented ones: Birchbox, Rent the Runway, Warby
Parker, Learnvest, Chloe + Isabel, Paperless Post, Makers Row....

